# juicy fruit strain



## redrider (Oct 21, 2008)

Good day to everyone. 
has anyone heard about this strain? is it good?
im specially interested from the quantity of yield point of view.
in the site of the seller they say that it can get up to 750gr per plant is it even possible?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2008)

*We smoked some grown outdoors before and yes it's some good smoke. As far as yields go i'm not sure but with the right conditions i'm sure you could get that from one plant. *


----------



## benevolence6gc (Oct 21, 2008)

Very good smoke but can't comment on anything else.


----------



## redrider (Oct 22, 2008)

hrrrm ok. what kind of equipment should i purchase if i want to grow indoors.
i want to grow 4 plants and i can afford a special room for them.
what kind of light is most suggested? do i need more then one bulb? is 400W enough or i better buy somthing bigger? any suggestion will help


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 22, 2008)

redrider said:
			
		

> hrrrm ok. what kind of equipment should i purchase if i want to grow indoors.
> i want to grow 4 plants and i can afford a special room for them.
> what kind of light is most suggested? do i need more then one bulb? is 400W enough or i better buy somthing bigger? any suggestion will help



If you can afford a decked-out extra room then GO BIG!   For people like me I just have to stick with growing under the bed...


----------



## Disco94 (Dec 15, 2008)

Know its a little old but I am smoking on some Juicy Fruit from CO right now.  It has the funkiest smell, kinda like a lemon disinfectant.  But man is it a greatly balanced high.  It's keep me up to study for finals


----------

